# Sage Barista espresso losing water. Solenoid or selector valve?



## Kestas (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi all. Sorry if this was discussed already, but couldn't find it on the previous topics, so creating a new one.

My few years old barista machine started to release boiled water into the tray. When opened the lid I've discovered, that it comes into the steam selector valve and then from valve straight into the bottom tray. If I turn it left, the water then exits to the wonder stick, if right, then through the hot water 'tap', if centre then all the boiling water straight into the bottom tray. At the beginning I thought it will be a faulty selector valve, because when taken out, and selector in the middle, I can easily blow and air exits through the 3 hole. Should it be fully closed when centre? Or a second thought - is it a solenoid valve and it's not closing the water before the steam selector? Is it the case that when set on centre, then solenoid should kick in and shut the solenoid valve?

Thank you all


----------

